# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  مقولات علمية لكنها خاطئة

## دموع الغصون

*مقولات علمية لكنها خاطئة


*
*نقول العديد من المقولات المرتبطة بالعلوم ونروّج لها يومياً على اعتبارها حقائق لا تقبل الجدال، لكن بعضها خاطئ تماماً، منها المقولات التالية:
*



*تحتاج 7 سنوات لهضم العلكة
**


*
*رغم إن العلكة أصعب في التحلل من الأطعمة العضوية فإن هذا لا يمثل فارقاً كبيراً بالنسبة للجهاز الهضمي، ويعتقد الأطباء أن من اخترع تلك المقولة الأمهات لمنع أطفالهم من بتلاع العلكة.



سور الصين العظيم البناء الوحيد الذي يمكن رؤيته من القمر

**
**
يقول البعض إن رواد الفضاء يمكنهم رؤية سور الصين العظيم من القمر، لكن ذلك غير صحيح حيث يمكن للرواد رؤية سور الصين وأهرامات الجيزة من مدار قريب من الأرض وليس من القمر.


*
*وقوع عملة معدنية من مبنى شاهق يمكن أن يقتل المشاة
*
*
**
**
لا يمكن لقطعة عملة معدنية أن تتسبب في قتل شخص، بل تحتاج إلى مجموعة من العملات المعدنية، حتى لو ألقيت من أعلى ناطحة سحاب وأكثر ضرر ممكن أن تسببه عملة معدنية لأحد المارة أن تؤلمه ليس أكثر.


*
*لا يوجد جاذبية في الفضاء

****

*
*الجاذبية توجد في أي مكان، أما مشهد رواد الفضاء الذين يبدون عائمين في الفضاء فسببه أنهم في سقوط حر مستمر نحو الأرض وفي حركة أفقية، فتأثير الجاذبية يقل مع بعد المسافة لكن لا ينعدم، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فالفضاء ليس عبارة عن فراغ كبير بل إنه يحتوي على كافة أنواع الذرات والغازات.



الإنسان يستخدم 10% من قدرات عقله

**
**
كثيراً ما نجد تلك المقولة في دورات التنمية البشرية ولحسن الحظ أنها ليست صحيحة، فصور الرنين المغناطيسي تظهر بوضوح أن البشر يستخدمون معظم قشرتهم المخية بدرجة جيدة حتى لو كانوا مخدرين.



*
*الحيوانات يمكنها التنبؤ بالكوارث الطبيعية

**

*
*لا يوجد دليل على امتلاك الحيوانات حاسة سادسة تمكنها من الشعور بالكوارث الطبيعية، فقط غرائزهم الحادة وقدرات الشم والسمع لديها هي ما يدفعهم للتفرق في عدة اتجاهات أثناء الأعاصير والزلازل وعادة ما تموت الحيوانات أثناء تلك الكوارث ما يدل على أنه إذا ما كانوا يمتلكون حاسة سادسة فلا فائدة منه.*

----------


## إن الله يراك

عجبتني معلومة العلكة عنجد كل المعلومات جميلة جدا شكرا  للفائدة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*::: ان الله يراك :::
راق لي مروركِ أتمنى الفائدة والمتعة للجميع 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ويبقى العلم في تطور مستمر ..
اشكرك دموع..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الشكر لكِ " صديقة " أتمنى الفائدة للجميع*

----------


## بسمه

مشـــكوره دموع معلومات جميله استمتعت بالموضوع

----------


## دموع الغصون

اتمنى الفائدة و المتعة للجميع أيضاً 
" بسمه "
راق لي مروركِ العطر

----------

